# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Using different software

## tgo1957

Does anyone know of any 3rd party software that will work with the Mod-T

----------


## NewMatter

Hi, if you're asking about a design software that will work for the MOD-t, almost any design software that will save a file as .STL, .OBJ or GCODE will work with the MOD-t. One program that we highly recommend is Tinkercad, which is a free, web-based design software. It's a great program for beginners and is a good fit for both adults and children. We also have this blog post that discusses other recommended design software, ranging from free to paid and for beginners to advanced designers. http://blog.newmatter.com/favorite-cad-programs/

----------


## curious aardvark

while we're here - will any other slicer work with it ?

----------


## hsus

Yeah any slider works. Just grab the init and end code and settings files. They're available either directly within the software or from new matters website. The NM web slicer though is a finely tuned cura and is now exposing most relevant options and I've had probably my best prints from there

----------


## tomhank1511

thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## tuanxuxu

I also have needs like you. give me advice. Thanks

----------

